# Two E-Sessions



## Peanuts (Jul 30, 2008)

Yay.. I finally got a second session done editing. I am so swamped it is disgusting  But.. at the end of this (one toddler session, three weddings, a business headshot and two family sessions) guess where I am going.  *guessing*.... Iceland! Who-hoo. So I will be doing something I have really never done before.. landscapes. That should be interesting.  Plus I have the opportunity to shoot with a Phase One P45+ back *whistles*.  

Anyways, here are a small sampling from two e-sessions.

The first was done at the Calgary Stampede (yee-haw!)

1. Telephon..  1/40, f/2.8






2. 1/60 f/2.8





3. 1/80 f/4





4. Okay this one is a bit of an outtake.  This is what happens when you ask her what her 'sultry' look is like 





5. 1/60 f/3.5





6. 1/80 f/5.6  





7.  Yes indeed her eyes really are this blue and her skin is PERFECT.. jealous!





8.  Oops - hadn't noticed the 'donut' on his arm before. I'll have to remove that later





9.  Little bit of a twist on the typical and in pocket shot





10.  This is a complete Gabe/Perspectiveye rip-off... oops!





11. 1/160 f/1.6





12.  Yes.. so I adore this couple. Spot their Blue Steel/Zoolander impersonation? 





13.  Here's the second version of the one I already shared on my flickr page  1/15 f/5.6 (I think)





14. 1/8 f/14 - handheld.  i was having to wave all the pedestrians through as they were stopping. It was epic 





15. 1/4 f/2.8 - tripod 





16.





17.





18.





19.





20. I'm just happy I got sunflare 





21. The idea needs some work but...





22.





23.


----------



## gpimages (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow....these are awesome! Great work.


----------



## K8-90 (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow...!
I really love your work... Love the style, from location, to "poses", lighting, editing, and even your logo's great


----------



## zendianah (Jul 30, 2008)

You are so talented!!! I have to say you are my favorite wedding/engagement photographer. Did you use a flash?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 30, 2008)

As I've come to expect from you...fantastic work, well done.

You are going Iceland and getting to use a P45 back?  Is that one of the L.L. excursions?


----------



## Arch (Jul 30, 2008)

Peanuts said:


> guess where I am going.  *guessing*.... Iceland! Who-hoo. So I will be doing something I have really never done before.. landscapes.



ok, firstly as mainly a lanscaper, omg im sooo jealous... but gratz!




			
				Big Mike said:
			
		

> As I've come to expect from you...fantastic work, well done.



.. and second ^ too right.

Basically i know iv said this before but for your age you are eaily the most impressive commercial photographer iv seen. I know people that have 10+ years on you that have been in the industry for all those years and would give thier right arm to be able to shoot like you have done above.

Your editing skills also seem to have caught up with your flair for shooting, both are now very strong and together your style is really shining through.

Just excellent, :thumbsup:


----------



## Stacey (Jul 30, 2008)

So I don't have a favorite because they are all simply BEYOND stunning!!! But I ADORE #22! That is such a unique, creative shot! LOVE it!  Your photos are so sharp and crisp and your processing is amazing! Both you and your photos are such an inspiration to me (and others too on the forum, I'm sure!)....I can only hope to be half as good as you someday! 

Again, GORGEOUS!!!

Question: How much editing do you do on your photos? Do you use actions or do you treat each one differently? I can't get over how amazing your pictures are! Either I need to go to Canada or I need to get you to move to Illinois, because I would love to follow you around on a session!


----------



## Crimsonandwhite (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok so are you taking on any peons to carry your equipment around so they can leech off your knowledge and style?  

Simply perfect.

Also I loved loved loved the "twist on the classic hands-in-pocket" shot.  I will be attempting to rip you off on that one 

Overall, super awesome freak nasty sweet!


----------



## Sarah23 (Jul 30, 2008)

these are incredible!!!!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## Peanuts (Jul 30, 2008)

Whoah tons of replies! Thanks everyone 

Zendianah I used flash in 13 and all the others are natural light. For flash there I had a 420EX mounted on top of a monopod shooting through an umbrella. I brought my handy dandy assistant (read: 5 foot tall mother) to hold it off camera.

BigMike: We'll have to meet up and shoot together sometime!  LL Excursion..? Apparently not because I have no idea what that is.  Once I figure it out though I am sure I will feel mighty dumb! 

Hey Arch, want to give me some words of wisdom coming from _the_ landscape pro? No seriously, if you had to tell me 5 main things to know what would it be?

Stacey: I posted about all of my processing here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1298886&postcount=11 .  I try to get it as close as I can right out of the camera and really after that it is just some tweaking and adding some contrast. And.. (yes I know that is not a correct sentence) I think everyone should come to Canada   Although Illinois is nice too!

Crimsonandwhite: Ha! There are thousands of photographers way more talented then I but I am more then happy to take on peons and being other people's peons regarding of talent (both ways).  On the pants ones it is so funny, I had never seen them put together before and now I just find it so addicting. See, it works for everyone 
(the one above is the 'original' I had to try it again on this second session)





Luna: that post is priceless I laughed so hard when I saw that.

Once again thanks everyone


----------



## Tolyk (Jul 31, 2008)

Your work is simply amazing! I've been trying my hand at more portrait work as of late, I hope to be able to get pictures like what you've shown here eventually. Fantastic shots, poses and lighting, everything!


----------



## AprilRamone (Jul 31, 2008)

Brittany these are just awesome!  You are seriously so talented.  I'm jealous!   I will have to save up $ to get you to be my destination wedding photographer (Have to work on getting engaged first though!)  I've always thought I would love to have my E-session at a theme park or carnival or county fair type of place and your pictures confirm this.  My favorites are definitely the phone booth shots and #13 and 14.

I so know how you feel about being swamped in work.  I'm planning a huge almost 4 week trip to England next May and I can't wait!  Can't wait to see what you get from Iceland!


----------



## schumionbike (Jul 31, 2008)

that was really neat, thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## RainNotebook (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow these shots are amazing!  I wish you lived by me!!


----------



## MissMia (Jul 31, 2008)

Brilliant shots! I love your style. Thank you for sharing your work with us.


----------



## JenR (Jul 31, 2008)

These are seriously, SERIOUSLY gorgeous!!  I think #11 is my favorite, but they are all awesome.


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 31, 2008)

In my opinion, very few people can "move" viewers with their work, the way that you are doing.  Its a true gift to be able to do that.  

Can I ask what lens/lenses you are using for these shots?


----------



## 3of11 (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow!  That first couple is gorgeous and you got so many great shots.  You are amazing.


----------



## 3of11 (Jul 31, 2008)

Stacey said:


> Question: How much editing do you do on your photos? Do you use actions or do you treat each one differently? I can't get over how amazing your pictures are! Either I need to go to Canada or I need to get you to move to Illinois, because I would love to follow you around on a session!



I agree!  I can't get over these pictures.  I keep looking at them over and over, trying to soak them in.  Seriously I want to be like you!


----------



## K_Pugh (Jul 31, 2008)

Well i don't have much more to say that's already been said! excellent work and very creative. I will be keeping an eye out for more to come for sure.


----------



## hercry1441 (Jul 31, 2008)

oh my god, these are stunning! 
3 is simply gorgeous


----------



## Arch (Jul 31, 2008)

Peanuts said:


> Hey Arch, want to give me some words of wisdom coming from _the_ landscape pro? No seriously, if you had to tell me 5 main things to know what would it be?



ok slight thread hijack, but you did ask!

Well... personally i would try and absorb as much inspiration about Iceland as possible, so that when you are there you will already have a feel for the place.
Imo, this can help you to make decisions on what to include to capture images which show you are really 'feeling' the place around you and will therefore rub off on the people that view your landscape photos.

A great source of inspiration from a superb female Icelandic photographer would be Rebekka Guðleifsdóttir's Flickr page. Take a good look... she has branched out into many different styles lately but is still an excellent landscaper (and also knits traditional Icelandic clothing ).
The next thing is personal taste but I would also listen to Sigur ros alot... maybe too far for some, but for inspiration you can't beat thier music... and also visuals like in the vid for 





Next.. your gear, if you can go wide.. 10mm or 14mm at the wide end if you can (also consider fisheye). If not 18mm will suffice and probably easer to obtain the next part if your under geared...

Filters... Polerizer is a must... ND's useful (if your planning on the coastal shots especially)... graduated ND's (like the cookin P series) very useful.

For shooting in general, i tend to look around at the views, when something looks great the first question i ask myself is 'right, what is the foreground?'
Find something which you can use for forground compostion (an old house, a rock formation.. whatever) use the rule of thirds, find the composition and then shoot keeping the horizon either in the top third or lower third.. usually above f8.
Underexpose a bit if needed... you can sort out the processing when your home.

Another useful thing to know about Iceland is from june to august and sometimes beyond, it doesn't get dark at night, so ambient landscapes are still possible.

Have fun!... if you have any further questions just ask.


----------



## Shibby! (Aug 1, 2008)

Great pictures as always Peanuts.

Not too many people I look for when checking these forums, but you are one of them!  Always appreciate your work.

Between you and Big Mike another forum could be started =)  Ironically enough we all live in Alberta.


----------



## BoblyBill (Aug 1, 2008)

:hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail: nuf said.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Aug 1, 2008)

I feel insignificant! number 17 by far was my favourite.


----------



## Peanuts (Aug 1, 2008)

My goodness you people make me feel so fuzzy inside!  

NJMAN here are the lens details:
24-70mm f/2.8: Images 1-9, 13, 14, 15, 19
24mm T/S: 10, 17, 18, 21, 22
85mm f/1.2 (yum): 11, 12, 20, 23
135mm f/2: 16
and.. I think that covers it.

Arch: Thank you *so* much I haven't had the chance to quite absorb it all yet but I will be PMing you soon with some questions!

Shibby: We should have an Alberta meet-up sometime soon.. i have my own wheels so I can actually make it around to places now!

Thank you SO much everyone I love reading through your comments and getting feedback


----------



## Tolyk (Aug 1, 2008)

Alberta meet up? 

Just realized I've not changed my location here.. I'm now in Calgary


----------



## mack1time (Aug 3, 2008)

Your Photos are amazing.
We may have to meet in person so you can teach me some lessons.
Although humans are not usually one of my subjects I can clearly tell you are a PRO!


----------



## butterflygirl (Aug 5, 2008)

You should feel fuzzy! Your work is ALWAYS great - I want to BE Peanuts  

My favs are the carnival ones - I would love to do something like that - I also like the sun flare, very cool. You are going to be one very rich photographer.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 5, 2008)

> Well... personally i would try and absorb as much inspiration about Iceland as possible, so that when you are there you will already have a feel for the place.
> Imo, this can help you to make decisions on what to include to capture images which show you are really 'feeling' the place around you and will therefore rub off on the people that view your landscape photos.
> 
> A great source of inspiration from a superb female Icelandic photographer would be Rebekka Guðleifsdóttir's Flickr page. Take a good look... she has branched out into many different styles lately but is still an excellent landscaper (and also knits traditional Icelandic clothing ).
> ...



Good tips Arch.  The one thing I would add, is to know and/or be aware of the sunlight.  Think of landscapes as naturally lit portrait shots, where the subject can't turn or move.  So for the best light on your subject, it's a matter of you being in the right place at the right time of day.  That can be hard to do when travelling, but if you can return to a location, take note of when the light should be best and try to return at that time.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 5, 2008)

Really fabulous work, Brit. #1 is just wonderful. 

#7 is my only gripe. Flawless skin is wonderful, but I feel like her face needs just a tad bit more dimension. I wouldn't be afraid to go back in and burn the faint shadows on the cheek-bones and jaw line.


----------



## pm63 (Aug 5, 2008)

These are absolutely amazing - very stylish and fun. Nothing more to say from me. There's talent here, keep on at it :thumbup:


----------



## Crimsonandwhite (Aug 5, 2008)

Peanuts, can you go through your PP on #2 a little?  I love the highlights at the top of the shot and then the darkening around the bottom with the vibrant colors in the middle.  Is most of it composition?


----------



## Crimsonandwhite (Sep 7, 2008)

I still want an answer whenever you come back


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey!  So sorry not not responding I missed this, I actually now see I missed some on another of my older threads so I will get back to that too.

This is all from recollection so let's see how this goes .  The 'sheen' or lightness on the building is from the sun. So the gradient of light to dark is 'natural'. I added a multiply layer and masked most of them and the interior of the phone booth out, that was what _really_ popped the phonebooth colour as well as livened up the wall (it is more blah minty in the original).  On almost all of these I am certain I added a bit of a vignette, not your typical gaudy black vignette though.  I use the marquee tool at 250 pixels and selection maybe 10% in from each side, then you have to right click and say 'select inverse' (I believe that is the right wordage).  Then I create a duplicate layer (Ctrl/Command-J) and using curves (Ctrl/Command-M) just pull it down a bit in the midtones (and therefore a bit in the shadows and highlights as well) and wa-la, a more natural looking vignette


----------



## bellacat (Sep 15, 2008)

WOW These are incredible. I wanna be like you  Amazing work as always. I love them all!!! I wish I lived closer. I would love to see you in action


----------

